# Mink with the BE set.



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

I have had a hard time perfecting the BE set. Had a Joe Rye up here on one check and helped with a few sets.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Is that the one that i struggled to get set with that coni holder? Nice job bud!!!


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks to this forum, I've been having more success the last couple of years with the bottom edge set and where to put them. I do have a question. I haven't found anything in the regs to say different, am I right in that I can use a 220 completely submerged on public ground? Just no room in the budget this year for 160's.
(And yeah, I started a small line again despite thinking I was done earlier in the week. Just couldn't stay away, but found a balance to still bird hunt!)


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Well do Dave.

Yup, that frigin Joe is the "Pied Piper of Minkdom". Where Joe is suppose to be rat trapping the mink are lining up behind him!:lol:

I've always envisioned Joe and mink as a metaphor depicted in this pic:lol:-


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

:lol::lol::lol: Always good for a laugh Mike!!! I gave some canine instructions today. We'll see if the luck on the mink line follows me with those dang flea buses!!!!

Joe


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice job Dave.

And Seldom ... that is almost as funny as your pic with the beaver drinking the beer.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Fingers are crossed, Joe! 
There's not many people that would give up a whole day to help a newbie set their first canine traps.... AND bring chilli to boot! I can't thank you enough. 

Everyone here is so helpful, this is such a great group. 

It was a little tough to keep him focused on the canine sets... we HAD to check out our creek, then we saw a muskrat out on the ice of my in-laws pond. Thought we'd never get back to the "flea bus" sets then... LOL.

Nice job on the mink, Dave!


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

> It was a little tough to keep him focused on the canine sets... we HAD to check out our creek, then we saw a muskrat out on the ice of my in-laws pond. Thought we'd never get back to the "flea bus" sets then... LOL.​
> 
> 
> Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Mink with the BE set. - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=358339#ixzz17CYBmNFi​


Guess I'm just going to have to read up on the old water set for canines!!!

Joe


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Joe is the one that set the trap the trap I set held nothing. I am getting this figured out with the BE set. I can blind set like crazy but this BE set is killing me. One more good run on this part of the mink line is all I am hoping for, snow depth will be play a major role on access.

Meg,

Hope things go well with your sets.

Seldom,

I trout fish all these locations. So come spring instead of looking for blind sets I will be seeing the creeks and rivers with my mind on the BE Set. Probably catch more trout as well if you think about.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Dave Lyons said:


> Seldom,
> 
> I trout fish all these locations. So come spring instead of looking for blind sets I will be seeing the creeks and rivers with my mind on the BE Set. Probably catch more trout as well if you think about.


I've mentioned this to Joe before that I absolutely can't look at any water with best intentions to set for rats *WITHOUT* seeing BE locations. 9 times(or sets..lol) out of 10 in my water, everything I set winds-up being a BE!!!!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Seldom said:


> 9 times(or sets..lol) out of 10 in my water, everything I set winds-up being a BE!!!!


Seldom,

10 out of 10 sets are BE for me, they are just too good to pass up! OT


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Some good stuff on MS trapping forum finally 

Some day I'll be able to see a BE location when it hits me between the eyes ne_eye:

Good luck Meg.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

ottertrapper said:


> Seldom,
> 
> 10 out of 10 sets are BE for me, they are just too good to pass up! OT


You got that right OtterTrapper!!


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Honestly I was just guessing........


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've never seen Joe with his socks off, but I bet he has webbed feet


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> I've never seen Joe with his socks off, but I bet he has webbed feet


He was over the other night and I really didn't know what to say other than "LEAVE...........NOW.........and take your pink car with ya!"


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Captain you should've listened to what I had to say. That color makes my feet stand out against the dark stream bottom. This allows me to step around obstacles with greater accuracy so I don't trip on something and fall in........you should try it!!!!:yikes::lol:

Joe


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

or out a tile spade or stake in your foot.


----------

